# Aramaic: Do not fear!



## vicaquilo

Hey, I'm searching for the right tattoo, and I wanted to see what the phrase "Do not Fear" in Aramaic looks like. It doesn't need to be that exactly, but something that has the same idea of not being afraid... So if anyone could help me out, that would be great!!

Thank you so much.


----------



## CrazyArcher

Your question is puzzling... 
I don't know Aramaic per se, but in Old Hebrew it would be "אל תירא" [al tir*a*]... It appears this way in the old testament.


----------



## vicaquilo

Thanks. I'll keep that in mind, but I would still like to see it in Aramaic.BUMP....


----------



## Setwale_Charm

A good idea would be to consult somebody knowledgeable in Theology, they would surely have gone through religious texts in Aramaic.
 Contact your nearest pastor or vicar


----------



## JAN SHAR

It's ܠܐ ܬܕܚܠ if you want the singular masculine.


----------

